# عمل تسعيرة



## أنوار المختار (21 سبتمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم 
اخواني واخواتي الاعزاء المهندسين والمهندسات المحترمين 
عندى طلب لو سمحتون ؟
الرجاء كل الرجاء اللي عندة نموذج عمل تسعيرة لايبخل علي لاني في أمس الحاجة لها الان وبسرعة وشكرا 
(نموذج عمل تسعيرة عمل )
:75::75::75:​


----------



## البابكري (22 سبتمبر 2010)

*quotaion*

dear,

check out this file , maybe it will help you 

regards


----------



## فهدالعرب (13 يوليو 2011)

شاكر ومقدر لكم تعاونكم وجزاجكم الله الخير الكثير


----------



## abosalah1 (14 يوليو 2011)

مرفق ملف لنموذج تحليل تسعير


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2009/45268_11310653876.zip


----------



## محمد 951847 (18 أكتوبر 2011)

الشكر لكل من ساهم بهذا الموضوع .


----------

